# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Jongen met borsten-Helpt testosteron?

## Zwemmer

Hallo Ik ben een jonge van 17 en ben niet dik maar ik heb tiete. Ik train 4 keer in de week maar dat helpt niet. Het zijn geen spieren maar gewoon vet. komt doordat ik dik ben geweest en nu dun ben maar nu kan ik nog geen strakke shirts aan omdat het er niet uit ziet. ZOu het hormoon testosteron hiertegen helpen? Laat me het weten aub. En word het vergoed.

----------


## OokChris

Dit artikel zal je zeker aanspreken Wikipedia
Het antwoord is nee; zie bijwerkingen.

----------

